# Looking for a Business partner



## sal84 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi guys , if any one is interested in a potential business venture ( coffee related) ideally in the Oxford or London area drop me a message to discuss further . Thanks


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

might be worth giving a bit more info on what kind of venture, coffee shop, manufacturer, roaster and importer, are all very different.


----------

